# My collection is small compared to most. One more should do it.



## cyberpaull (Jun 29, 2012)

My collection is small compared to most. One more bike and I think I'm done. Maybe a prewar 30's Schwinn.


----------



## daved66 (Jun 29, 2012)

looks like a fine collection.

enjoy!


----------



## jkent (Jun 29, 2012)

*Small but impresive!*

Nuff said.


----------



## cyberpaull (Jun 29, 2012)

I guess I love Schwinn Tank bikes. Sure looks that way


----------



## REC (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice stuff ya got there! 

So one more wil do it for ya? OK... repeat the following: My name is Paul and I have a Bicycle problem

It's SO easy to say "one more and I'll be good to go," but so hard to stop! 

So far, I've said that about 70 times... Some left, some stayed, one more got finished about fifteen minutes ago. I think the stable count is betweeen 55 and 60 at this point. 

You _do_ have an impressive group there, and keep us posted on how many "one more" actually turns out to be.
Keep 'em coming!
REC


----------



## vincev (Jun 29, 2012)

I am only going to have one potato chip.LOLOLOLOOLOL


----------



## Boris (Jun 29, 2012)

Those 5 words now fall on deaf ears in this household.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes I agree it is impossible to stop looking/buying entirely( no ebay, no CL, no bike shows, no forums) which I think is the only way to actually stop.  But since we are all addicts that can't happen!!  Love the Jag!  I would take a Radiant Green just like it.  Of course that would be my last one!!!


----------



## cyberpaull (Jun 30, 2012)

I need the strenght to stop I'm running out of room....LOL


----------



## rubblequeen (Jun 30, 2012)

We who keep saying "that's it I'm not getting another bike" maybe need a support group to help us say no when a machine you've always wanted,but didn't know you wanted it, comes available. 
But I wont be joining it.


----------



## REC (Jun 30, 2012)

cyberpaull said:


> I need the strenght to stop I'm running out of room....LOL




Now that's funny!
Remember, room is relative... move a relative out and get some more! LOL

I first started with a 6 X 12 foot trailer I had used for an earlier hobby. Then bought a 12 X 12 foot shed, as well as the Florida Room, and a trio in our bedroom, then got a 12 X 22 foot shed in addition to the other stuff. 

Take a wild guess as to today's problem. 
A: I'm out of room
B: I'm out of parts
C: I'm out of projects


If you guessed "A: I'm out of room," you could be winner! 

Last night, I finished another 20" bike that has no place to stay. It is in the path to the window in the big shed.. along with another 20" and a '49 B-6. Hanging above them is a Mini-Twinn. I don't believe I'll be getting to that window anytime soon. I sent off a weird three wheeled thing to the flea market with my partner in crime to be sold. I couldn't ride it after spending a few dollars to get it into "adult rider possible" condition. Dave rode it, but he didn''t want it either, so away it went. I also have a 20" Harley-Davidson-ish bike that needs to get cleaned up and sent to live elsewhere. Once those are gone, I'll have a couple of permanent spaces.

Room is relative - my former unmarried son is now in the Marines and living in S. Carolina, so a little relative room - his former bedroom - is also open for the taking. My wife has her sewing machine collection in there and says I can't have the whole room, so I'll behave and only take as much as I can get away with for now!

Outta room, huh..... Yup, I got that same stinkin' bike problem.

Leaving the room... "My name is REC, and I have a bike problem."

I hope the stuff you keep finding is as nice as the red one you just got. WOW! (Then you won't feel guilty as much for having to get a shed or something.)

REC


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 1, 2012)

REC said:


> Now that's funny!
> Remember, room is relative... move a relative out and get some more! LOL
> 
> I first started with a 6 X 12 foot trailer I had used for an earlier hobby. Then bought a 12 X 12 foot shed, as well as the Florida Room, and a trio in our bedroom, then got a 12 X 22 foot shed in addition to the other stuff.
> ...




Thanks Rec! I have one word to say WOW!


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 1, 2012)

dave marko said:


> those 5 words now fall on deaf ears in this household.




lol!!!!!!:d


----------



## REC (Jul 1, 2012)

*Well, it happened again...*

Paul,
Why??????
I tried SO hard not to write a note to the seller last night to check on shipping costs.... but my fingers went ahead and did what they do without my participation. The shipping cost was reasonable.... Stinkin' fingers.

OK... I won't need to buy any more bikes for a while now.... (unless they are REALLY good deals!)

This one makes 60+ Schwinns livin' here (I don't count the other stuff - helps keep the guilt down). Now, I may not be when I tell my wife what I did when she gets home from work today...

Oh Honey, it's only one more. Just one.., and it won't take up much space. 

OK, I'm goin' out to see what I can move around to add a parking spot for this one. Maybe if it is out of sight, it will be out of (her) mind? 

REC - A man with a definite bicycle problem. 
PS: There, I said it. Does that mean I'm cleared? (And do you feel better about your situation now?)


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Jul 1, 2012)

cyberpaull said:


> My collection is small compared to most. One more bike and I think I'm done. Maybe a prewar 30's Schwinn.
> QUOTE] Maybe try something outside of Schwinn like an old Huffman, RoadMaster, or something else?  Good looking collection you got going!


----------



## silvercreek (Jul 2, 2012)

My collection is fairly small. I only have 2 balloon tire bikes.


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 3, 2012)

*If Bigger is Better...*

...then Too Much is Just Right.


----------



## snickle (Jul 3, 2012)

I think you're missing a DX style frame! I thought I had enough, till I realized I must own one of each frame style before I start choosing years. All I need now is one with a straight down tube. 

My name is Rich and I have a bicycle problem.


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome Rich.

I'll just sit in the back with the rest of us addicts.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 3, 2012)

Lose the American, Find a prewar.
Chris


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 3, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Lose the American, Find a prewar.
> Chris




I love my American! Take that back LOL


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 3, 2012)

cyberpaull said:


> I love my American! Take that back LOL




Okay, if you love it, I take it back...if you need more room, I would let it go over the other machines is all.
Chris


----------

